# sibirische Lotusblume



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

Nelumbo komarovii, sibirische Lotusblume ?

Ich denke es gibt nur die Amerikanische und die Indische....wird wohl die Indische sein.

Winterhart?


----------



## Limnos (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hi

Nein, die gibt´s wirklich, schreibt sich aber mit w,nicht v. Sie verträgt bis -42°C , allerdings braucht sie einer Google Notiz zufolge 110 Tage Frost (wahrscheinlich um zur Blüte zu gelangen?). Schwer zu verwirklichen bei unserem Klima.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr noch mal probieren mit normalem Samen aus dem Dekobereich. In diesem Jahr ist aus den Pflanzen nix richtiges geworden. Wohl zu wenig Dünger und zu kalt.


----------



## mickeymuc (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Wenn Du die gleiche Informationsquelle hast wie ich  dann steht dort "plant requires 110 days of above freezing", also dass die Pflanzen mindestens 110 frostfreie Tage benötigen. Das sollte sich ja machen lassen 
Wäre schon schön wenn diese Art bissl weniger hohe Ansprüche an die Wärmesumme hätte als die normalen __ Lotus....

Viele Grüße!

Michael




Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nein, die gibt´s wirklich, schreibt sich aber mit w,nicht v. Sie verträgt bis -42°C , allerdings braucht sie einer Google Notiz zufolge 110 Tage Frost (wahrscheinlich um zur Blüte zu gelangen?). Schwer zu verwirklichen bei unserem Klima.
> 
> ...


----------



## Limnos (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hi Michael

Sorry, aber das `above ´ hatte ich überlesen. Man wird alt!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*



mickeymuc schrieb:


> Wäre schon schön wenn diese Art bissl weniger hohe Ansprüche an die Wärmesumme hätte als die normalen __ Lotus....
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael,

das muß nicht sein. Im sibirischen Raum hats Kontinentalklima. Da wird's im Winter zwar viel kälter als bei uns, dafür wird's dann im Sommer aber auch wärmer als in Mitteleuropa

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladius (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hallo,

hat schon jemand eine Pflanze ziehen koennen? Es werden ja ueberall nur Samen angeboten. 

Gruesse Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hi Andreas.

so wie es aussieht ist die sibirische Lotosblume Nelumbo komarovii keine eigenständige Art sondern auch nur ne Nelumbo nucifera - wie dort überall als Synonym geführt. Ähnlich wie bei der amerikanischen wo auch immer mal ne Nelumbo pentapetala als Art auftaucht

guck mal unter amerikanischer __ Lotos im Lexika, da hatte ich die Aussaat beschrieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladius (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Hi Frank,
danke für die Info.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: sibirische Lotusblume*

Eine eigene Art ist die sibirische Lotosblume nicht, sie ist eine Unterart der asiatischen Lotosblume. Also wäre die korrekte Bezeichnung Nelumbo nucifera var. komarovii. Allerdings ist auch der Rang als Unterart nicht von allen Botanikern anerkannt. 

Das Hauptvorkommen der Pflanze liegt im Chankasee im Ussuri-Tal. Ich habe zwei verschiedene Herkünfte, eines von der russischen und eines von der chinesischen Seite. Beide blühen nicht übermäßig gut, aber das ist bei Wildformen auch nicht weiter erstaunlich. Generell sind Gartenformen blühwilliger und leichter zu halten als Wildformen. Das ist bei praktisch allen Pflanzen so.


----------

